# orchid jokes?



## likespaphs (Jul 5, 2008)

so i gotta give my orchid society a state of the union type speech and as i'd like to put a joke in there, i'm soliciting here...
the only orchid joke i know is:

how do you get one hundred orchids in bloom at any one time?

start with a thousand....


----------



## Candace (Jul 5, 2008)

"How do you end up with a million dollars selling orchids?" You start with two. Badump, dump.


----------

